# Colonial Pkwy/York River



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello everyone. Went on the Colonial Parkway yesterday afternoon with the wife and kids. Caught a cooler full of croakers on Gulp bloodworms(red) and Gulp 1/2" sand fleas(mud). Had something hit a 1oz chrome and pink rat-l-trap, strip about 100 yds of 20lb power pro and then snapped the line  . My 6 yr old son had a blast pulling in croaker on his Zebco 33 combo with 20lb power pro on it. With that little rod, it looked like he was fighting a shark.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*size*

what were the size of croakers you were catching? are they still decent size i.e. 16"+ or are they smaller?

thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work. I sent my bro out there today and he got broke off a couple times before he realized the cow nose had moved in.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

fish-on said:


> what were the size of croakers you were catching? are they still decent size i.e. 16"+ or are they smaller?
> 
> thanks


About 14 to 20. The smaller ones went bank in the drink. the bigger ones are going in a bath of flour and hot oil:beer:


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Perty work. I sent my bro out there today and he got broke off a couple times before he realized the cow nose had moved in.


I believe that's what got my rat/trap. I could see their wing tips breaking surface but i was hoping a cobe might have been under them:redface:


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Where did you go on the Colonial Parkway? Those croakers sound mighty big compared to the little guys I have been getting recently and would love to get some that I can drop in the flour and oil.  

Thanks in advanced for the info.

Thom




bassnut said:


> Hello everyone. Went on the Colonial Parkway yesterday afternoon with the wife and kids. Caught a cooler full of croakers on Gulp bloodworms(red) and Gulp 1/2" sand fleas(mud). Had something hit a 1oz chrome and pink rat-l-trap, strip about 100 yds of 20lb power pro and then snapped the line  . My 6 yr old son had a blast pulling in croaker on his Zebco 33 combo with 20lb power pro on it. With that little rod, it looked like he was fighting a shark.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Some of us Maryland guys may have to make one more trip!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm suddenly having visions of . . .


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Colonial Pkwy*

Bassnut, I have a 9 yr. old Grandson that for some reason will not go out on my boat!!!, but wants me to take him fishing. If u would what general area on the pkwy were u fishing, never done that and I need to get this boy started. Once I do I`m sure the boat thing will be history.
He says he is affraid because my boat is too big,
only 24ft, but he has never been in anything over
a 10ft jon boat. If u would devulge a spot, privately e-mail me if u would, don`t want to keep any just get him buzzed on catching. I`ll understand if u choose not to. Good fishing to ya.

Capt.Skid
"ONE MO PASS":fishing:


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Capt Skid*

I've been there only once...but it's the section of Colonial Pkwy that's within the area designated as the U.S. Naval Weapons Station...There's a few places to park along the Pkwy and then you walk across to the shoreline. I think one place is called Indian Fields...and I noticed there's an area north of that where I noticed alot of people fishing. If you map it and get an aerial...you'll notice the parking areas esp. near inlets/bridges.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Capt.Skid said:


> Bassnut, I have a 9 yr. old Grandson that for some reason will not go out on my boat!!!, but wants me to take him fishing. If u would what general area on the pkwy were u fishing, never done that and I need to get this boy started. Once I do I`m sure the boat thing will be history.
> He says he is affraid because my boat is too big,
> only 24ft, but he has never been in anything over
> a 10ft jon boat. If u would devulge a spot, privately e-mail me if u would, don`t want to keep any just get him buzzed on catching. I`ll understand if u choose not to. Good fishing to ya.
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response. If you enter the pkway from Yorktown, it's the first parking area heading towards Jamestown(parking on both sides of the street). There's a small bridge with a creek running under it. There's croaker on both sides and some small flounder on the creek side also. If you go in the evening, take some good bug spray. The stuff i had the bugs were using to wash down my blood.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Bassnut,

Not to be too much of a pain in the rear, but can you fish there 24/7 or do the parkway or parking areas close at particular times? The reason I ask is that my buddy and I would like to try this spot out but will be coming after work from Richmond. I dont really wanna make the trek only to find that it is closed down and then we have to drive another hour to OVP or something. Anyway any info would be great. Thanks again.


Thom :fishing: 



bassnut said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. If you enter the pkway from Yorktown, it's the first parking area heading towards Jamestown(parking on both sides of the street). There's a small bridge with a creek running under it. There's croaker on both sides and some small flounder on the creek side also. If you go in the evening, take some good bug spray. The stuff i had the bugs were using to wash down my blood.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Bassnut,
> 
> Not to be too much of a pain in the rear, but can you fish there 24/7 or do the parkway or parking areas close at particular times? The reason I ask is that my buddy and I would like to try this spot out but will be coming after work from Richmond. I dont really wanna make the trek only to find that it is closed down and then we have to drive another hour to OVP or something. Anyway any info would be great. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Not really sure. I have been leaving after dark and there are some people still fishing with no apparent concern. I do know not to park on the grass, i got a written warning for unloading.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I believe you can fish there 24/7. There were no signs that stated otherwise, and the VA DNR came by one time at night and didn't say we needed to leave.

Driving on the grass in a no-no. Good luck, let us know how it pans out.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The place described is Indian Fields. Fishing is allowed 24/7.


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt Skid - you may want to consider Yorktown Park for you and the GSon. Shore or pier, both free, and both walking distance to restroom facilities. The croaker action there has been somewhat decent for the last few weeks with some small spot and an occasional keeper striper tossed in. Oh, yeah, and one 30 pound cow-nose that wouldn't be brought up the side of the pier on 17 lb test.

If you drive down the Colonial Parkway, you will see several pulloff areas with some decent fishing available, including a couple of creek mouths which may yield flatties on an outgoing, I'm told. Course, the restroom facilities are a little leafy - and make sure the GSon keeps an eye out for brambles, snakes, and poison ivy. 

Meanwhile, I'd appreciate any hotspots reachable by boat in the same general area.


----------

